
Should Libertarians Abandon the Word “Capitalism?” - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/columns/should-libertarians-abandon-word-capitalism
======
NinaJZapala
I think capitalism in it's purest form is fantastic. Unfortunately, the word
has become associated with greed, wrong actions, and ruthlessness. My 2¢.

~~~
chmielewski
Ideal capitalism, sure, but capitalism doesn’t exist any more. People use the
word when they are actually talking about corporatism.

